# Bose stereo sound occasionally not working



## martinrt (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a 2006 Pathfinder with a Bose audio system. The other day when I started the car the stereo turned on and functioned normally but there was no sound. I turned the stereo and car on and off a couple of times and there was no change. After about 15 minutes of driving it started to work. For a different reason I had to disconnect the battery which reset the stereo. It continued to work the next couple of time driving it. This morning when i turned it on there was no sound again. After about 10 minutes of driving it kicked in. Any ideas what could be causing it to sporadically work and not work?

Thanks!


----------



## pnr1 (Sep 13, 2013)

same problem with 02 altima. everyone sez its the amp. which no one seems to be able to know where it is! I have tore the trunk apart. NOT THERE. I have replaced the radio to experience the same problem. Power and displays...no music!


----------



## martinrt (Sep 13, 2013)

pnr1 said:


> same problem with 02 altima. everyone sez its the amp. which no one seems to be able to know where it is! I have tore the trunk apart. NOT THERE. I have replaced the radio to experience the same problem. Power and displays...no music!


I've heard amp to. Mine is under the drivers seat...have you looked there? I unplugged and plugged in all of the connections and turned the radio on and it worked, but not sure that solves the problem because with my issue it works sometimes and doesn't others. I'll update after a few more trips in the car.


----------



## pnr1 (Sep 13, 2013)

martinrt said:


> I've heard amp to. Mine is under the drivers seat...have you looked there? I unplugged and plugged in all of the connections and turned the radio on and it worked, but not sure that solves the problem because with my issue it works sometimes and doesn't others. I'll update after a few more trips in the car.


Thank you...under the driver seat is the ONE place I have NOT looked! Ha.
AND you may be interested to know I did the same thing 3x (plug, unplug) 3rd time was a charm. It works again after not working for 6 months! Sooooo weird.


----------



## martinrt (Sep 13, 2013)

Glad you found it under the seat...that's typically where it's at. I wouldn't have been able to wait 6 months...mine has been doing this for 1 day. Hopefully messing around with the amp connections fixes the problem permanently.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

when i installed a Sony headunit on my sister's pathfinder, i saw an amplifier relay wired between the head unit and the amp. i didn't find the relay, but that's a good thing to check. it may be inexpensive as well.


----------

